# Commuter build



## Cooper S. (May 14, 2020)

You guys might like this commuter build I did.


----------



## Allrounderco (May 14, 2020)

Nice build. Great color, love the shifter. How does it brake on the 700 wheels with the pads dropped down that far?


----------



## Cooper S. (May 14, 2020)

Blackbomber said:


> Nice build. Great color, love the shifter. How does it brake on the 700 wheels with the pads dropped down that far?



Pretty well, the pads are perfectly inline with the brake track on the rims


----------



## Oilit (May 15, 2020)

"Something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue", well maybe not anything borrowed.
Nice build!


----------



## juvela (May 15, 2020)

-----

one downside of staying with the original Tourney chainset for a single plateau drive train is that one is limited to the 52T chainwheel

usually for single plateau folks want to select something in the mid forties for a dentition

mounting instructions from the manufacturer suggest on these slant pantograph rear mechs to adust the angle such that the pantograph is parallel to the chainstay

stem binder has been replaced with a hardware store item.  did the original fail?

thanks for any information

-----


----------



## Cooper S. (May 15, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> one downside of staying with the original Tourney chainset for a single plateau drive train is that one is limited to the 52T chainwheel
> 
> ...



I set my gear ratio around the 52, which I’m quite used to riding 52s. 
the derailleur is set up right, but I probably should invest in a chain guide.
I misplaced the original stem bolt so I got one from the hardware store lol, probably beefier than original


----------



## juvela (May 15, 2020)

----

thanks for the response

the small cog looks 12 or less

you must be quite strong to be able to get good use of 52-12

few of us would be able to pedal that!  

-----


----------



## Cooper S. (May 17, 2020)

juvela said:


> ----
> 
> thanks for the response
> 
> ...



Well you’re not really supposed to use the lowest gear for just cruising, it’s much better suited to downhill and when you have serious momentum. I built it as a commuter/ delivery bike for college, so I’m probably a little bit more capable than almost cabers lol


----------



## Sven (May 17, 2020)

Very cool!


----------

